# Elstern und Raben vom Teich / Ufergraben fernhalten....



## mariohbs (29. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Leute,

seit einigen Wochen habe ich nun schon ein Elster-Pärchen hier am Teich, welches sich wohl das komplette Nestbaumaterial bei mir aus dem Ufergraben holt. Wenn ich die Menge an Erde, die mittlerweile fehlt, betrachte, bauen die wohl ein größeres Haus oder für die Nachbarn gleich mit 

Bisher fand ich es ja auch noch recht spaßig, die Elstern beim Sammeln der nassen Erde zu beobachten. Ist schon wirklich interessant, wie die Erde dann auf meinem feinen Spilt gerollt wird, damit der Klumpen trockener und größer wird, dann wieder ab in den Ufergraben und weiter vergrößern bis er kaum noch in den Schnabel passt. 

So langsam wird es aber wirklich ein Problem und zu den Elstern gesellen sich jetzt auch noch Raben, die es scheinbar schön finden ihr Futter im Teich einzuweichen. Gestern habe ich gerade einen erwischt der mit nem Käsekräcker oder sowas ankam und den im Teich einweichte. Scheint aber nicht geschmeckt zu haben, weil ich die Reste grad aus dem Teich holen durfte. Pommes waren auch schon da und ich frag mich, wo die das Zeug überhaupt herholen.... 

Na ja, langsam wird es mit den Tierchen aber wirklich Problematisch. Andere Vögel bekommen wir mittlerweile gar nicht mehr zu sehen und Ufergraben sowie die Wege um den Teich sehen aus wie ein Schlachtfeld. Pflanzen sind ausgegraben oder die Wurzeln hängen in der Luft. Drum möchte ich da irgendwas tun, damit die Elstern und Raben den Teich vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so Attraktiv finden. Habt Ihr da Ideen? 

Danke und Gruß
Mario


----------



## dizzzi (29. Apr. 2017)

Einen Raben, der ein Brotchen eingeweischt hat, hatte ich auch bereits am Teich. Und jetzt kommen immer mal wieder einige um was zu trinken.
Ausser dem einen mal, wurde also nichts eingeweicht. Zum Glück. Ich hatte auch schon befürchtet, dass mein Teich nun eine Dauer-Einweich-Stelle für Raben wird. Elstern und Raben sind ja nicht ganz blöd.

Vielleicht erledigt sich das ja bei dir auch, wie bei mir, von selbst.

LG

Udo


----------



## samorai (29. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Mario!
Die Elster baut ihr Nest mit Dach!


----------



## mariohbs (29. Apr. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Die Elster baut ihr Nest mit Dach!



Na ja, bei dem was die hier wegschaffen wird es eher ne Villa mit Dach....  das sind ja Mengen, die ich nicht für Möglich gehalten hätte


----------



## pema (29. Apr. 2017)

Elstern bauen wirklich Nester mit Dach. Allerdings bestehen die Nester in erster Linie aus Ästen und Stöckchen. Drinnen werden die sicherlich noch schön mit __ Moos und anderen weichen Dingen ausgepolstert. Aber Erde?. Vielleicht suchen die Elstern nach etwas anderem in deinem Ufergraben. Bei mir zerlegen die Amseln alles und scheinen große Mengen an Torf aus dem Moorbeet zu schleppen - aber eigentlich scheint es ihnen um das Moos zu gehen.
Ich habe Stöcke mit Alufolienstreifen als Fähnchen im Beet verteilt - hat zumindest eine Zeit lang geholfen.
petra


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2017)

Was würde ich dafür geben ein nestbauendes Elsternpaar am Teich vorzufinden . Pflanzen kann man wieder einbuddeln bzw. neu besorgen. Es passiert nix was man nicht wiederherstellen könnte. Der Weg sieht halt unansehlich aus. Mit einer Gartenspritze abspritzen und gut ist. OK, man hat einen Zeitaufwand und vielleicht auch ein paar € verschenkt.
Aber wie am Anfang geschrieben die paar € und der Zeitaufwand wären mir für die Elstern (für alle Tiere und Vögel) noch mehr Wert.

Bei mir am Teich baden Amseln und Spatzen (Sperlinge) ... herrlich. Auch wenn manchmal die ein oder andere Pflanze dabei umgeknickt ist und der Weg naß und dreckig ist. Geschenkt ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (29. Apr. 2017)

Bei mir/uns sind Amseln und Tauben zu gange.
Die Amseln nehmen ein Freibad im Bachlauf und die Tauben saufen den Teich leer, das führt dann zwangsläufig zu Wasserwechsel.


----------



## mariohbs (29. Apr. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Was würde ich dafür geben ein nestbauendes Elsternpaar am Teich vorzufinden



Ja dem würde ich sogar zustimmen aber die bauen ja leider nicht hier, ich sehe nur, was sie wegschleppen. Ich habe schon versucht raus zu finden wo das Nest gebaut wird aber scheint was weiter weg zu sein. Ich finde auch das es sehr interessante Tiere sind, unglaublich schlau und auch schön zu beobachten. 



Digicat schrieb:


> Bei mir am Teich baden Amseln und Spatzen (Sperlinge) ... herrlich. Auch wenn manchmal die ein oder andere Pflanze dabei umgeknickt ist und der Weg naß und dreckig ist. Geschenkt ...



Ja, auch dem stimme ich zu. Amseln und jede Menge anderer Vögel hatten wir sonst auch immer zum Baden oder zum Baumaterial holen. War immer schön anzusehen aber seit die Elstern und Raben ständig da sind, lässt sich kein anderer __ Pieper mehr sehen  Das ist der Grund warum ich ihnen den Aufenthalt lieber etwas unbequemer machen würde. 

Was das Elster-Nest angeht, so habe ich gelesen, dass die das innen mit lehmhaltiger Erde ausstatten. Das ist auch genau das, was ich vorwiegend im Ufergraben habe. An Ihrer "Haupt-Abbaustelle" habe ich vorhin gerade einen ganzen 10 Liter Eimer mit Erde aufgefüllt - also nur mal so zum Verhältnis. Darum frag ich mich ja langsam wie viele Stockwerke das Nest hat


----------



## Tanny (29. Apr. 2017)

Was für "Raben" SInd es denn? Echte Kolkraben? Rabenkrähen? Saatkrähen?
Da die Elster eher kein Koloniebrüter ist, denke ich nicht, dass sie mehrere Stockwerke baut.
Aber vielleicht baut sie ja auch Spielnester?
Bei Elstern weiss ich es nicht - kann Karsten. vielleicht was zu sagen.
Rabenkrähen halten ihr Revier von anderen Rabenkrähen sauber, aber sie bauen mehrere Spielnester - deswegen glauben
die Leute häufig, sie hätten unendlich viele Brutpaare und in Wirklichkeit ist es nur eins.
Saatkrähen dagegen sind Koloniebrüter.

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Anwesenheit der Krähen und Elstern Ursache ist für die fehlenden anderen Singvögel.
Dann dürfte ich hier keinen einzigen Singvogel mehr haben - ich habe hier Saat- und Rabenkrähen, Elstern, Eichelhäher, Spechte, neuerdings das Turmfalkenbrutpaar, Bussarde, Sperber, Milane - außerdem Schleiereulen in der Nachbarschaft - trotzdem tummeln sich hier die kleinen Singvögel in rauhen Mengen.

Was nun Deinen Ufergraben anbelangt: ich kann ja verstehen, dass Du den schützen willst.
Aber vielleicht kannst Du nach einer Lösung suchen, die sowohl Deine Wünsche berücksichtigt, als auch den Vögeln hilft.
Wie wäre es, wenn Du die Uferkante an der Stelle, wo sie bevorzugt sind, schön einladend als flachen Einstieg gestaltest und den Rest unbequemer.
Dann ziehst Du unter Wasser links und rechts vom Einstieg einen Maschendrahtzaun - oder noch viel besser - eine Art Trockenmauer, (die ja dann auch wasserdurchlässig ist und gleich noch Amphibien im Wasser Unterschlupf bietet), damit das, was die Vögel dort waschen nicht durch den ganzen Ufergraben schwimmt, sondern in dem Einstiegsbereich bleibt. Da kannst Du es dann bequem rauskechern. Den Boden in dem bereich deckst Du mit grobem Kies ab oder flachen Steinen.
In unmittelbarer Nähe legst Du eine kleine Lehmkuhle an (z.B.mit Hilfe eines flachen Teichbeckens oder so einer flachen "Strandmuschel", die Du im Boden versenkst und mit einem gemisch aus Ton- und Lehmboden ausfüllst und mit Wasser nass hälst).
Dann werden sich die Vögel das da holen - und die Schwalben, die jetzt kommen, finden auch gleich geeignetes Nestbaumaterial.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Apr. 2017)

Hi Ron,

solltest Dir wegen der Tauben vieleicht mal einen __ Waller aus dem Tarn holen


----------



## samorai (30. Apr. 2017)

He Frank!
Übersetzt Du das mal ins Hochdeutsche; __ Waller und Tarn!

Lass doch die Vögel machen,ist Natur pur!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Apr. 2017)

der Tarn ist ein Fluß in Südfrankreich, entspingt in den Cevennen und mündet in die Garonne. Über den Tarn führt u.a. unten das rund 380m hohe Brücklein

in der Stadt Albi haben sich die __ Waller/Welse im Fluß ne neue Nahrungsquelle erschlossen. Sie haben sich drauf spezialisiert auf Kiesbänken in der Stadt Stadttauben beim trinken zu fangen und zu fressen


----------



## samorai (30. Apr. 2017)

Ach ja du warst ja erst in Frankreich .......Zur Inspektion..  .....
Hast Du es gesehen?.......und keine Bilder......das endet natürlich so!￼


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Apr. 2017)

google mal unter "europäischer __ Wels fängt Tauben"

da findet man ein kurzes Filmchen von Spiegel-Online wie sich Tarn-__ Waller auf Tauben werfen


----------



## samorai (30. Apr. 2017)

Aber erst morgen,ok!


----------



## mariohbs (30. Apr. 2017)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,



pema schrieb:


> Ich habe Stöcke mit Alufolienstreifen als Fähnchen im Beet verteilt - hat zumindest eine Zeit lang geholfen.


Hab ich gestern mal noch gemacht, scheint den Elstern gefallen zu haben. Stäbchen sind noch da, Alufolie aber nicht...   Ich glaub da war doch mal was mit Glänzend und Elstern   (und nein, es war nicht Windig bei uns)



samorai schrieb:


> Bei mir/uns sind Amseln und Tauben zu gange.


Tauben waren vorher da, sind seither aber auch nicht mehr zu sehen. Ist also nichts so schlecht als das es nicht für irgendwas gut ist 



Tanny schrieb:


> Was für "Raben" SInd es denn? Echte Kolkraben? Rabenkrähen? Saatkrähen?


Du fragst mich Sachen, ich kann die nicht auseinander halten. Sind richtig Schwarz und RIESIG. Beim Anblick des Schnabels mach ich mir schon Sorgen um die Folie.....



Tanny schrieb:


> Da die Elster eher kein Koloniebrüter ist, denke ich nicht, dass sie mehrere Stockwerke baut.
> Aber vielleicht baut sie ja auch Spielnester?


Mit den Mehrstöckig war auch mehr Spaß, glaub ich auch nicht. Aber die Menge die hier weggeschleppt wird, könnte man dann mit Spielnestern erklären. Ich dacht eigentlich, die sollten langsam anfangen zu brüten - also fertig werden mit den Bauarbeiten. Ahh der / die Raben holen kein Baumaterial - die schleppen nur ihr Futter zum Einweichen an und lassen es dann am / im Teich liegen - vielleicht wenn es nicht schmeckt 



Tanny schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Anwesenheit der Krähen und Elstern Ursache ist für die fehlenden anderen Singvögel.


Ich glaube schon. Ich denke auch nicht, dass man meinen "kleinen" Garten mit deiner Umgebung vergleichen kann. Ist halt schon ungleich mehr Fläche bei dir wo sich die Vögel aus dem Weg gehen können. Wir haben hier im __ Giebel z.B. ein Amsel Nest, die Amseln sind auch immer mal kurz am Teich, __ fliegen aber sofort weg wenn Elstern oder Raben im Anflug sind. Da wird nicht ne Minute gemeinsam am Teich gesessen. Grad bei den Amseln hatte ich das nicht erwartet - die sind normal ja Frech ohne Ende. 



Tanny schrieb:


> Was nun Deinen Ufergraben anbelangt: ich kann ja verstehen, dass Du den schützen willst..........


Na ja, ganz so groß ist mein Ufergraben nicht aber er ist auch extra mit flachen Übergängen von Erde zum überstauten Bereich angelegt. Wurde bisher auch von allerlei Tierchen zum Baden, Trinken und was weis ich noch genutzt. Die Haupt-Abbaustelle mit kleinen Steinen zu sichern hatte ich auch schon Probiert. Stört die Elstern gar nicht - du räumst die Steine schön hin, die Elstern räumen sie schön weg Also Spaß kann man schon mit Ihnen schon haben und die Problemlösungen der Elstern sind echt interessant. 
Aber wie gesagt, den Ufergraben zu schützen ist nicht das primäre Thema. Da kann ich immer wieder Erde nachfüllen - habe genug davon. Gut, mit den Wegen ärgert mich etwas aber ist auch nicht dramatisch. Nur das sonst so gar nichts mehr kommt ärgert mich und das die Raben hier Fastfood im Teich abladen finde ich auch nicht witzig. Baden und Trinken könnten die von mir aus ja gerne... 

LG
Mario


----------



## troll20 (30. Apr. 2017)

Mario du bist einfach zu selten am Teich.
Schlag den Lager am Teich auf und du wirst sehen die bleiben fern.


----------



## jolantha (30. Apr. 2017)

Mario, 
sieh das Ganze doch einfach mal gelassener. Die Zeit geht auch vorbei, und irgendwann sind Deine Elstern und Raben auch wieder weg. 
Ich würde die Tiere einfach immr mal fotografieren, und die Bilder als Andenken für meine Enkel aufheben, da die vielleicht schon gar nicht
mehr die Möglichkeit haben, Tiere in der Natur zu sehen. Es gibt ja heute schon genügend Kinder, die glauben, daß Kühe lila sind.


----------



## mariohbs (30. Apr. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Mario du bist einfach zu selten am Teich.


Nichts da, bin da oft - grad wieder 2h am Ufergraben gewesen. __ Wasserfenchel in die Schranken weisen.... menno wenn ich gewusst hätte, das Wasserfencel so wuchert....  *puh*



jolantha schrieb:


> sieh das Ganze doch einfach mal gelassener. Die Zeit geht auch vorbei, und irgendwann sind Deine Elstern und Raben auch wieder weg.


Och ich sehe das schon gelassen, auch wenn sich das vielleicht anders liest aber hier ist deswegen noch kein Notstand ausgebrochen und ich liege auch nicht die ganze Zeit auf der Lauer. Hatte ja nur gedacht, dass es vielleicht nen ganz einfachen Tipp gibt - also alles gut 

Die ganze Zeit woh ich jetzt wieder draußen rumgewirbelt habe, saß ein Rabe auf dem Dach hat geschaut und sich beschwert. Die Elstern sind auf den Koniferen rumgehüpft und haben auch gewartet das wieder ruhe einkehr. Jetzt sind sie schon wieder da und inspizieren was ich da getrieben habe. Bin grad so am überlegen ob ich noch nen paar Alufolienstreifen raushänge. Wenn sie davon genug klauen sollte ich das Nest ja irgendwo glitzern sehen   Würde mich echt mal interessieren wie das aussieht.


----------



## jolantha (30. Apr. 2017)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Bin grad so am überlegen ob ich noch nen paar Alufolienstreifen raushänge.


Mario, bitte nicht. 
Wenn Deine Alustreifen zu lang sind, können sie die Nesttjungen darin verwickeln und dabei erwürgen . 
Ich habe letztes Jahr in einem Amselnest Lametta glitzern sehen , das da rumbaumelte, und beim Kontrollieren ein totes Amselküken gefunden, welches darin fest
hing. Das Nest war gut erreichbar, an der Wand im Schuppen, auf meiner Rasenharke.


----------



## pema (30. Apr. 2017)

Das selbe wollte ich gerade auch schreiben.
Ich habe letztens einen Bericht über die Folgen des in der Landschaft rumliegenden Plastikmülls gesehen. Unter anderem wurden auch Vogelnester gezeigt, in denen die Vogeleltern Plastikmaterial verarbeitet hatten. Die Folge war dann, dass das Nest nach einem Regenschauer nicht mehr richtig abtrocknen konnte, da die Plastikstreifen eben wasserundurchlässig sind (wie Alufolie auch). Die Küken starben dann an Unterkühlung - teilweise ertranken sie regelrecht im Nest.

Wie wäre es denn mit der guten alten Vogelscheuche. Ein Bügel, eine alte Jacke und darunter eine Hose, die im Wind flattert. Vielleicht noch so einen schicken Hut aufsetzen. Das ganze in der Nähe aufhängen. Sieht bestimmt auch noch sehr oldfashioned und schick aus.

Das Rabenvögel die Singvögel vergraulen kann ich nicht bestätigen. Und ich habe (leider) auch keinen Bauernhof, sondern wohne mitten im Ruhrgebiet. Wenn sich eine Elster an ihrer Futterstelle mal eine Erdnuss abholen will, machen die Amseln (offensichtlich nisten sie hinten im Garten) zwar einen Riesenradau (-und dann kann man sehen, wie mutig Eltern sein können), verjagen dann aber meist die Elster. Das Rabenkrähenpaar, das seit letztem Jahr unseren Garten mit zu seinem Revier zählt, wird von den kleinen Vögeln eigentlich gar nicht beachtet.
Die Singvögel scheinen jetzt eher einen Vorteil aus der Gegenwart der Krähen zu ziehen. Sperber und Co. (vorher regelmäßige Besucher und Jäger der Kleinen) sehe ich kaum noch. (ich geb's zu: leider). Die werden schon im Luftraum über unserem Garten von den Krähen abgefangen.
petra


----------



## jolantha (30. Apr. 2017)

Pema, 
bei mir ist ein ewiges Jagen und Gejagt werden . Da ich direkt am Wald wohne ,
      Frühling 
und auch der Bussard hier seinen Horst hat, machen die Rabenkrähen ewig " Jagdausflüge " , ebenso verscheuchen sie den
__ Fischreiher von " Ihrem " Teich. Der Sperber hatte seinen Ansitz eine Zeitlang direkt neben dem Futterhäuschen
in der Harlekinweide   Dieses Jahr war er leider noch nicht da. 
Hier würde es absolut keinen Sinn machen, etwas vertreiben zu wollen


----------



## Tanny (30. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Mario,





mariohbs schrieb:


> Hab ich gestern mal noch gemacht, scheint den Elstern gefallen zu haben. Stäbchen sind noch da, Alufolie aber nicht...   Ich glaub da war doch mal was mit Glänzend und Elstern   (und nein, es war nicht Windig bei uns)



Bitte keine Alufolie oder Kunststoffe raushängen - das gefährdet nicht nur die Vögel, die da teilweise sehr elendlich und langsam dran verrecken, es gefährdet auch die Kleinstlebewesen. Die Sachen gehören einfach nicht in die Natur.
Wenn Du schon was Glitzerndes raushängen willst, um den Elstern ein wenig Spass zu verschaffen,
nimm was Natürliches - z.B. silberne Löffel oder so 






mariohbs schrieb:


> Du fragst mich Sachen, ich kann die nicht auseinander halten. Sind richtig Schwarz und RIESIG. Beim Anblick des Schnabels mach ich mir schon Sorgen um die Folie.....


Saatkrähen sind schwarz, gross und haben einen grauen Schnabel.
Rabenkrähen sind gross und haben einen schwarzen Schnabel ohne Kehlfedern
    

Kolkraben ( da ist der erste vorgestellte Vogel ein Kolkrabe mit sehr gutem Foto ) sind am größten und haben einen schwarzen Schnabel und Kehlfedern




mariohbs schrieb:


> Mit den Mehrstöckig war auch mehr Spaß, glaub ich auch nicht. Aber die Menge die hier weggeschleppt wird, könnte man dann mit Spielnestern erklären. Ich dacht eigentlich, die sollten langsam anfangen zu brüten - also fertig werden mit den Bauarbeiten. Ahh der / die Raben holen kein Baumaterial - die schleppen nur ihr Futter zum Einweichen an und lassen es dann am / im Teich liegen - vielleicht wenn es nicht schmeckt



was ja verständlich ist - Salz z. B. ist Mist. Also muss man wohl die Pommes erst waschen 
Du kannst das Problem ganz einfach lösen: füttere sie mit vernünftigem Zeug - dann schleppen sie, wenn sie genug gutes Futter haben, kein Junk Food mehr an 
Wenn es Kolkraben oder Rabenkrähen sind, lieben sie z.B.
Eier, Rinderleber, Rinderherz und Rinderbeinscheiben (bitte kein Schwein) und __ Walnüsse über alles.
Auch zerbröselte Meisenknödel kannst Du mit auslegen.

       

Wunder Dich nicht, wenn immer alles weg ist: sie transportieren absolut alles ab und verstecken es dann für schlechte Zeiten.
Also keine gigantischen Mengen auslegen.
Beispiel: bei 4-8 Rabenkrähen habe ich im Winter ca 10 - 14 Brocken (Goulaschgrösse) Rinderherz und Rinderleber, einen zerbrochenen Meisenknödel, ein angeschlagenes Ei (damit der große es nicht wegschleppt und die anderen in die Röhre schauen) und ca 10 Walnüsse ausgelegt.

Im Sommer, wenn sie auch die Brut füttern, kriegen sie immer alle paar Tage eine Beinscheibe ausgelegt.
Da holen sie sich das Mark raus, was sie an die Jungen verfüttern - und das Fleisch wird natürlich auch abtransportiert.
Außerdem gibt es immer ein oder zwei kleinere Eier ganz - so dass sie sie zum Nest tragen können (aber Bio, damit sie frei von Antibiotika und Co sind)

Wenn Du Mäuse hast, kannst Du auch Mäuse mit der Schlagfalle erlegen und mit auslegen - die werden sie Dir mit Kusshand abnehmen, um ihre Brut zu füttern.

Wenn Du Dir angewöhnst, immer zur selben Tageszeit zu füttern (ungefähr) und Dir einen speziellen Ruf für sie zulegst, kannst Du sie zum Füttern innerhalb kürzester Zeit gezielt rufen. 
Dann liegt das Futter da auch nicht den ganzen Tag aus, sondern ist in 20 Minuten abtransportiert. 



mariohbs schrieb:


> Na ja, ganz so groß ist mein Ufergraben nicht aber er ist auch extra mit flachen Übergängen von Erde zum überstauten Bereich angelegt. Wurde bisher auch von allerlei Tierchen zum Baden, Trinken und was weis ich noch genutzt. Die Haupt-Abbaustelle mit kleinen Steinen zu sichern hatte ich auch schon Probiert. Stört die Elstern gar nicht - du räumst die Steine schön hin, die Elstern räumen sie schön weg Also Spaß kann man schon mit Ihnen schon haben und die Problemlösungen der Elstern sind echt interessant.
> Aber wie gesagt, den Ufergraben zu schützen ist nicht das primäre Thema. Da kann ich immer wieder Erde nachfüllen - habe genug davon. Gut, mit den Wegen ärgert mich etwas aber ist auch nicht dramatisch. Nur das sonst so gar nichts mehr kommt ärgert mich und das die Raben hier Fastfood im Teich abladen finde ich auch nicht witzig. Baden und Trinken könnten die von mir aus ja gerne...
> 
> LG
> Mario



Dein Fastfoodproblem wirst Du mit der Fütterung schnell los sein. Was die Ufersicherung anbelangt: grössere Steine?  

Um Deine Folie musst Du Dir übrigens keine Sorgen machen. Die Schnäbel von Rabenvögeln sind ungeeignet, irgendetwas aufzubrechen. Sie kommen nicht einmal durch normale Haut durch - darum können sie bei Kadavern nur an die Weichteile (Augen und Co) und ansonsten müssen sie warten, bis andere Räuber den kadaver für sie aufgebrochen haben.
Selbst das Aufpicken eines Ei s mit dickerer Schale gestaltet sich für manchen Rabenvogel schon sehr schwierig. Der Schnabel sieht zwar gewaltig aus, ist aber mit Sicherheit für Deine Folie deutlich harmloser, als so mancher Schnabel  kleinerer Singvögel.


----------



## Anja W. (30. Apr. 2017)

Also Silberlöffel...
Meine Oma hat vor sehr langer Zeit eine verletzte, junge Elster in der Wohnung versorgt. Der Vogel kam dann auch Jahre später noch und hat ans Fenster geklopft, wenn sie rein wollte. Nachdem meine Oma aus der Wohnung ausgezohen ist, haben wir Teelöffel, Kronkorken, Alufolie, Kaugummipapier usw. hinter dem Schrank gefunden. Also die "diebische" Elster ist alles andere, als ein Witz.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## dizzzi (30. Apr. 2017)

Heute hat bei mir ein Amselpapa eine alte __ Olive, vom Vorjahr, welche ich einfach habe liegen lassen, aufgepickt und ist damit weggeflogen. 2 Jungvögel hinterher. Essen Amseln Oliven?


----------



## Tanny (30. Apr. 2017)

Amseln essen fast alles. Allerdings sollte man keine eingelegten Sachen auslegen, denn das Salz zerstört ihre Nieren. 
Also wenn Oliven, dann roh, unbehandelt direkt vom Strauch.


----------



## dizzzi (30. Apr. 2017)

Die Oliven waren so etwas von roh. Ich habe mir letzen Sommer einen ca. 200 Jahre alten Olivenbaum gegönnt. Und das gute Stück hat direkt Oliven getragen. War echt sensationell. Und diese Oliven, die runtergefallen sind, haben die Amseln dinierte. Nix gespritzt. Natur pur.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Mai 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letzen Sommer einen ca. 200 Jahre alten Olivenbaum gegönnt.


Wie ist der durch den Winter gekommen ? Winterschutz ?


----------



## dizzzi (14. Mai 2017)

Der Baum ist gut durch den Winter gekommen. Wenn -10 Grad habe ich einen Schutz über den Baum gelegt. Bei -6 Grad Schutz wieder runter.


----------

